# "   "?

## dimok100

84 .1  : "...      ....  .."  :      / ,     ( /)  ,

----------


## chk

185.    

1.    ,          .              .
2.    ,   ,    ,   ,  .
3.     :
1)     ,     ,    - ,    ,     ,    ;
2)  ,      , ,   - ,       ,   ,     ,       ,   ()  , ,   ;
3)  ,     ,      ;
4)    ,      ,       ( )     .
4.        ,    ,      , ,   ,        ,      ,     ,      , -          ,      .
        ,      ,      ,         ,      ,        .    .
(     12.08.1996 N 111-)
5.             ,      ,     .
    ,      ,               ()   .

----------

chk,      ,     !

----------

,     ,         ...
      ,   
       ,     ,

----------


## sema

**,       (   :Smilie:  )    (     )        .

----------

> **,       (   )    (     )        .


 ...
,     ,        ?
   ...

----------


## sema

> ,     ,        ?


       .

----------

...

----------

, :

"", 2006, N 2

    ?

          .         ?            ,         .

   -  !

 ,         .   :           04.08.1983 N 9779-X "     ,     ,   " ( - ) <1>.         1  2004 . ,        ,      .      08.12.2003 N 169- "        ,         ",      ,      <2>.
--------------------------------
<1>  ,      ,      (. 5 ).
<2>         .



     ,      .          ,    .
-,    24.10.1996 N 17-    ,   -   ,       ,                      , ,      ,      .      ,        (    17.12.1996 N 20-).
  -   ,                  .
        20.06.2004 N 68--122/-04 ,  "     49          ,   ,     ,       ,        ".             <3>.
--------------------------------
<3>     17.12.1999 N 09-1654/99,  18.11.1999 N 09-1513/99;     13.05.2002 N 08-1525/02,  23.04.2002 N 08-1199/02-438,  26.02.2002 N 08-114/02,  05.08.2003 N 08-2773/03-1034,  19.06.2003 N 08-1991/07493,  03.03.2003 N 08-475/03-186.

-,     1983 .     -    :        ,      ,      .       <4>       ;                .     . . 93, 100, 165              ,    " ".     2000 .  17   <5>.
--------------------------------
<4>        " "  ,    .
<5> .:       //  , 2002, N 2. - . 67.

          .    . 8 . 75   "              ".          ,       <6>.           ,       .              <7>.
--------------------------------
<6> .:     24.11.2005 N 33-10760/2005-02-5777/05-2,     31.10.2005 N 08-4851/05-2011,     27.10.2005 N 56-45216/04,     06.10.2005 N -41/9743-05  .
<7>      21.01.2003 N 6163/02   ,      ,       ,             .

            .
   . 6    ,  -      ,    (     )   ,    ( ). ,            .

    ?

     02.08.2005 N 01-2-04/1087 "    ,       93  " ,      "  ".          . 4 . 1 ,     "             ". ,      ,                    .       , ,        .    ,   ,   ,       .   ,   ,  ,    ,  ,  .
  " "   ,  ,  ,     .             ,      <8>.
--------------------------------
<8>     24.02.2005 N 09-288/05.

 ,   ,        ,      .

    "" ?

     ,     ,        .       ,     .       :         ,    ,                   ?
 . 2 . 1  ,  "    ,          ,    ,   ,          ".  ,     ""  .       ,   ,      , ,    ,     ,    ,                 "" .
                     .           ,            ,     ,      ,        .              <9>.       .               ,       .   ,   ""   ,           .
--------------------------------
<9>     03.11.2005 N 09-3315/05-5.

   ?

   . 2.1.30   51141-98 <10>     ,          ,    .
--------------------------------
<10>      51141-98 "   .   " (.     27.02.1998 N 28).

 . 4 . 1  ,  "          ,       , , ".     ,       .
   . 3.26   6.30-2003 <11>         ""    "";  ,  ;  ;   (, );  .
--------------------------------
<11>      6.30-2003    "  - .    " (         03.03.2003 N 65-).

.
     ,    
                  .. 
    10  2006 .

    (   )  "" .
  ,   N 9779-    ,       <12>.   . 3.26   6.30-2003   ,  "    ,    ",  ,           .      ,        ,    ( ,      ,  ,    ..).          ,       <13>,         <14>.  ,   ,               .
--------------------------------
<12>   "  "  ? //  , N 11, 2005. - . 6.
<13>     04.04.2003 N 07/3276-.
<14>     27.12.2002 "  "      ,    .



   . 3  "     ,   , ,     ".           <15>.
--------------------------------
<15>     18.06.2002 N 56-35103/01,     31.10.2005 N 08-4851/05-2011.

     ,      ,      .

      ?

        :    . 2      , "       ,    ".  ,      ,   ,       ,  .
,    . 19 . 2 . 149        (, ),       ()  ,         ,          ( ,  )      ().    . 1 . 2 . 310         ,   ,       ,   . 1 . 309  ,      ,   ,      ,            ,                   ,        .
 ,  ,          (. 8 . 94  , . 10 . 75  ).          .



   N 181057-4 "                  ",     ,   . 93   ( )       : "  ( )   ,           .     ( )                   ( )      ,    .        ( )  ()        ,       .       ,    ( ),       ".
       .       ,      ,                 ,    .      " "  ""  " "    " ".   -  ,   ,     ,        ,    ,   -      .      ,    (   ,   ) <16>.          ,       ,   .
--------------------------------
<16>   " ", ""  "" .  . . 2.1.26 - 2.1.28   51141-98.

..


",   "

24.01.2006

----------

